# Nice header!



## SunnyDaRench (Apr 2, 2014)

This is how it's done!!! Nice diverter too!!


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Wow, hope that's all getting corrected.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Did they have problems? The funny thing is these "systems" have a way of working, thereby negating the effect of people like us being shocked at the hackery in front of the homeowner.


----------



## SunnyDaRench (Apr 2, 2014)

No it's been working fine for the last 7 years


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

The steam rises up the larger copper pipe to the radiators and then the water returns to the Hartford loop via the smaller copper line. Looks like a FL hillbilly setup.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> The steam rises up the larger copper pipe to the radiators and then the water returns to the Hartford loop via the smaller copper line. Looks like a FL hillbilly setup.


Moonshine maybe?.....


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh fookk... that can't work... look at the hartford loop.. way above the water table!


----------



## SunnyDaRench (Apr 2, 2014)

That's one of the hardford loops, there's two, and 3 returns, a real mess


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Are you going to cut out the copper and replace with threaded black iron?


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> Are you going to cut out the copper and replace with threaded black iron?


 idk tommy its faster to sweat pipe then it is to cut. And thread.


----------

